# Review of Dominus Choir by Fluffy Audio



## donbodin (Nov 21, 2017)

Once I read contributor Shaun Chasin's review of Dominus calling it the "_the most realistic sounding choir phrase libraries on the market today_." I couldn't wait to check it out and create a video companion to share with you.
Full written review: http://bit.ly/2mM7tY6




At the time of posting, Dominus Choir is part of the Black Friday sale for $322 (reg $379) until Nov 30 from Fluffy Audio

In the spirit of transparency, Sample Library Review will earn a commission if users decide to make a purchase through some of our links. This income helps us to keep the site going and compensate our contributors for their hard work.


----------

